# skilled worker residency



## cp21 (Jun 5, 2009)

hi there

I would like to immigrate to Canada. I qualify to apply as a skilled worker. 
Do I need to have arranged employment before I can apply for permanent residency? I have seen that waiting times without arranged employment are really long previously - but also I believe the process has changed recently and you now apply to the office in Canada not your home country - has this changed things?

I have a working holiday visa for Canada - and am planning to get there in August, then apply for permanent residency whilst I am there - should I wait until I have a job? Or can I apply straight away.

Does any of this change if I my job qualifies on the required occupations LIST?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cp21 said:


> hi there
> 
> I would like to immigrate to Canada. I qualify to apply as a skilled worker.
> Do I need to have arranged employment before I can apply for permanent residency? I have seen that waiting times without arranged employment are really long previously - but also I believe the process has changed recently and you now apply to the office in Canada not your home country - has this changed things?
> ...


If, as you say, you are on the LIST you can apply for PR status from within the country without being employed. Given the time factor you should begin your application ASAP, even now. You should begin the criminal check process so you can provide when it is requested.


----------



## cp21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If, as you say, you are on the LIST you can apply for PR status from within the country without being employed. Given the time factor you should begin your application ASAP, even now. You should begin the criminal check process so you can provide when it is requested.


How long do you think the application will take to process?
Also - do you know where i can get more details on how to do the criminal check - can i do it now whilst i am still in the UK?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cp21 said:


> How long do you think the application will take to process?
> Also - do you know where i can get more details on how to do the criminal check - can i do it now whilst i am still in the UK?


If you have the application ready to go upon your arrival in Canada then from start to getting PR status should be probably 6-9 months, assuming all your ducks are in a row.
For the Police check, which I believe has to accompany your application, go to:-
How to obtain a police certificate - United Kingdom

Much good luck. If I can help you further, please ask.


----------



## cp21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have the application ready to go upon your arrival in Canada then from start to getting PR status should be probably 6-9 months, assuming all your ducks are in a row.
> For the Police check, which I believe has to accompany your application, go to:-
> 
> 
> Much good luck. If I can help you further, please ask.


Thanks so much. I do have another question - I am a qualified Management Accountant in the UK - CIMA. Will it be recognised by the VISA office - it is equivalent to CMA and the 2 bodies have a mutual recognition agreement. But as a management accountant i qualify as an occupation on the LIST. Is there anything i can do that would prove my accreditation. CIMA is globally widely recognised - but i dont know how familiar the Canadian Visa office would be with it, as Canada is one of the few countries where you cant study for it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cp21 said:


> Thanks so much. I do have another question - I am a qualified Management Accountant in the UK - CIMA. Will it be recognised by the VISA office - it is equivalent to CMA and the 2 bodies have a mutual recognition agreement. But as a management accountant i qualify as an occupation on the LIST. Is there anything i can do that would prove my accreditation. CIMA is globally widely recognised - but i dont know how familiar the Canadian Visa office would be with it, as Canada is one of the few countries where you cant study for it.
> 
> Thanks again!


Unfortunately THE LIST does not differentiate between types of Accountants. Go to:- Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing
and use the _eligibility tool_ to give you some indication. I know of no reason why your qualifications would be questioned.


----------



## csosnowy (Jun 12, 2009)

*Hello, I'd like to chime in here with questions*

Hello,

I'm American applying for the Canadian Skilled Worker Permanent Residency visa (I do not have a job lined up but have work experience in one of the Skill Level A occupations). I have been getting all of my information from the official immigration site (this forum won't let me post the url, but it's the CIC website), which is fairly straightforward but not great on the details. On this side of the border, the consulate in Buffalo (link from the CIC website) has some slightly different information than CIC, such as:

1. Provide a copy of my passport as well as my partner, but the document checklist says that only the primary applicant needs to send a copy. This one is obviously no big deal but confusing nonetheless.

2. There is a section on the Buffalo website entitled "supporting documents." These include birth certificates, education documents, documents in support of work experience (but no details on what these consist of), a statement of unencumbered funds, and police reports. None of these are listed in the checklist or indicated on the application. I know there are some documents they don't want you to send until later stages. Should I provide everything I can or just follow the specifications on the checklist/forms? I obviously don't want to delay the application because I left something out. But I'll be delaying it by gathering the rest of this information now.

3. do you know the minimum of unencumbered funds we need for our application to be accepted? this is also not specified on the form, although i have read that we will need $10,000 in order to enter the country but do we need to have that amount now?

Thank you for any advice you can offer!

Collette Sosnowy


----------

